# Broken teeth.....



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

um Yeah.... Barca Jerk face that he is, broke 4 of his front teeth including one of his canine teeth on his dog run. I have no clue how he did but it looks fresh and there is no real damage to the run. He did pull a metal poop scoop and ate the end but that broke all his teeth? Jerk dog! His teeth are bleeding because the nerve in the middle is exposed. He has not complained one bit tough little dog that he is. I guess it is off to the vet to maybe have them filled? I have no clue what to do.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow that's intense, how will that effect him showing and doing shz?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Should be no effect on showing and he does not do Schutzhund anymore just WP so no big deal, I'm just pissed at him! lol


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

I know of a 12 year old working border collie that dosent have teeth due to this same thing well he can't have a water bowl or food bowl he goes crazy when he ears other dogs work and chews em up


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ava broke off 4 of her teeth chewing on the kennel. You know what I said? Oh well LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah pretty much Tara that is how I feel. I'll talk to my vet and I have a feeling I just may leave them like they are. He chipped the back side of his canine and Kaos lived like that his whole life even doing Schutzhund and he was just fine.


----------



## JessHart (Dec 5, 2011)

My puppy is teething and most of her teeth are broken or chipped. Thankfully she'll lose these but it's getting hard for her eat and I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I always have a quarrel internally about these situations.... Broken teeth can be more dangerous to the other dog in accidental kennel fights cause they cut like a razor.

Other than that and the fact dinglefairy broke their teeth .. not the teeth!.. 

Oh well.......... 

.................................. I feel ya



Sorry to hear that Lisa that really is a disappointment ... Canook is toothless cause he hits his chain like hitting a dog; and he shakes the  out it.. SO Maybe Barca shook the scoop like that and being metal.. 

what hahaha better not ever throw rocks he might start biting those too!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I know a few dogs that have busted their teeth. Never had anything done to them afterwards, and they seem to be fine?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> I always have a quarrel internally about these situations.... Broken teeth can be more dangerous to the other dog in accidental kennel fights cause they cut like a razor.
> 
> Other than that and the fact dinglefairy broke their teeth .. not the teeth!..
> 
> ...


:goodpost: The only thing i would be worried about is if the nerves are showing, would need to watch that. Otherwise not a huge deal just a :stick::hammer: moment. Accidental yard fights as Stan pointed out can create an issue too might want to watch that. Dogs do the :hammer: things sometimes..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

all 4 of Mels canines are broken. My vet asked me if he chewed rocks, lol. ummm no he like trees. They told me as long as the nerve isnt exposed and he eats the same it should be good. OUCH that nerve exposed must hurt OUCH! Jerk dog is right! hope he learned his lesson!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> :goodpost: The only thing i would be worried about is if the nerves are showing, would need to watch that. Otherwise not a huge deal just a :stick::hammer: moment. Accidental yard fights as Stan pointed out can create an issue too might want to watch that. Dogs do the :hammer: things sometimes..


Well that's the problem, he broke them to the point you can see the nerve, they were bleedong from the nerve in the middle. Now the front teeth look dead meaning they look grey. I have had dogs kill the canine teeth and the teth turn grey black but the root is in tact so we never remove them unless we have to and that is what these look like now. He is not acting like he is in pain at all, he was on the couch last night chewing a nylabone. I am just watching for infection and I will get him to my vet so they can get looked at. I think he is just going to say leave them.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

they can replace broken teeth with metal ones but its expensive. my friends quote 10 yrs ago was 4 figs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If it was a canine I might consider getting a titanium replacement but he broke the little teeth in the front. The canines run about 4,000 each right now. We have several K-9 unit dogs who have titanium teeth, pretty awesome!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha... Thats just lethal... like puttin knives on the feet of chicken... here comes a GSD with 800-1500lbs of snapping force with titanium teeth.... ewwwweeeeeee


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have pictures of them here on the forum somewhere they are awesome!!

Found it!! This is a picture or Urzo he is a patrol dog and is owned by my Sch Trainer


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah thats a cool looking tooth! lol


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

My puppy china just broker one of her k-9, Should i be worried or should it be fine, She still plays with her rope just fine
she is 4 months


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

mrshiftykey said:


> My puppy china just broker one of her k-9, Should i be worried or should it be fine, She still plays with her rope just fine
> she is 4 months


If you start your own thread with this question, your post will get more attention. Not trying to offend you, but when you post on someone else's thread, it's called threadjacking, and you tend to get less response/attention because people know it's an old thread resurfacing, so they tend to ignore it and not read it or post on it. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

mrshiftykey said:


> My puppy china just broker one of her k-9, Should i be worried or should it be fine, She still plays with her rope just fine
> she is 4 months


Is it her a baby tooth? Should just grow the adult tooth. But if it's the adult one already and it's not cracked to the gum line it should be cool. My boy broke his points off and they are just dull but still could hurt lol. If the adult tooth is cracked lots of stuff can get in the crack and cause infection. Keep your eye on it and point it out to your vet next visit if it doesn't change appearance or bother the gums


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> If you start your own thread with this question, your post will get more attention. Not trying to offend you, but when you post on someone else's thread, it's called threadjacking, and you tend to get less response/attention because people know it's an old thread resurfacing, so they tend to ignore it and not read it or post on it. Hope this helps you out.


 threads called broken teeth so i thought i would ask, and don't people usually that there is already a thread about that on here and to look for it ?


----------



## mrshiftykey (Feb 26, 2012)

ames said:


> Is it her a baby tooth? Should just grow the adult tooth. But if it's the adult one already and it's not cracked to the gum line it should be cool. My boy broke his points off and they are just dull but still could hurt lol. If the adult tooth is cracked lots of stuff can get in the crack and cause infection. Keep your eye on it and point it out to your vet next visit if it doesn't change appearance or bother the gums


yeah i think its still her puppy teeth, and thanks


----------

